# FreeBSD 8.2-RELEASE Realtek 8168 Driver?



## whyhellodar (Sep 18, 2011)

Hello all,

First off, I'm new to FreeBSD. As such, I apologize if this question is trivial/basic. 

Without further ado... In 8.2-RELEASE, I am unable to get my Ethernet adapter to work properly. In 9.0-BETA2, it works absolutely fine. I'd like to know how I can bring the driver from 9.0-BETA2 into 8.2-RELEASE. If this is unfeasible, how would I go about getting my Ethernet card to work in 8.2-RELEASE?

Thanks for your help! 

Relevant dmesg output (9.0-BETA2):

```
re0: <RealTek 8168/8111 B/C/CP/D/DP/E PCIe Gigabit Ethernet> port 0xd000-0xd0ff mem 0xdc104000-0xdc104fff,0xdc100000-0xdc103fff irq 44 at device 0.0 on pci2
re0: Using 1 MSI-X message
re0: turning off MSI enable bit.
re0: Chip rev. 0x2c800000
re0: MAC rev. 0x00000000
miibus0: <MII bus> on re0
rgephy0: <RTL8169S/8110S/8211 1000BASE-T media interface> PHY 1 on miibus0
```


----------



## wblock@ (Sep 18, 2011)

Why not just stick with 9.0?

If necessary, switch to 8-STABLE.


----------

